# Hello all.



## jaustin (Dec 13, 2014)

How is everyone doing today?
Been awhile since I have been around but took most of the last year off from woodworking just got burnt out.Even closed my website down.
Working 12 days straight then 2 days off finally caught up with me. I really haven't done much I did build a cnc mill this past year messed with it a little but just couldn't get the drive to work alot with it. 

But the last week or two the woodworking bug started biting. Had a past customer tracking me down to build more gun racks for him. 

So you probably will be seeing me around more.

Now to start buying wood again.

John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome back John! I have joined since you left, looking forward to seeing your work! What do you build? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2014)

Wecome back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome back! You know the drill - make your wood wishes known and we will help you fill up your shelves with more wood than you can imagine. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dude! Great to see you again. Really...I have missed you. Have you seen the grips and stock makers sections? Not sure if that was up n running while you were here before....
http://woodbarter.com/forums/grip-and-stock-makers.89/

You have posts in there, but I moved em all over there once it was set up....

ok...get to work, and most importantly, have fun....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jaustin (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome back.
Rip i think you just set the grip maker forum up right before I took my break. 

Tony i mainly do gun racks

http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20140430_123339_zpse6ds8o2h.jpg

Think this is the last thing I built it is used to hold plastic silverware for the in laws church picnics.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20140527_214437_zpsnd5kj4ia.jpg

Nature man I already started asking for some in the want to buy area.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome back John!


----------

